# Internationalization mit MySql



## vector_ever (25. Jun 2014)

Hello,

Ich habe die folgende Tabelle


```
CREATE TABLE Land (
  Text        VAR
)
```

Nun möchte ich diese Tabelle ändern um mit Multi_sprachen  ( Deutsch und Englisch) zu passen.

Wie soll das neue Design von der Tabelle sein?

Auch wie kann ich nach Tabellenmodifikation  INSERT und SELECT ausführen??


----------



## ChristianK (25. Jun 2014)

Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass "VAR" ein gültiger Datentyp ist in einer MySQL-Datenbank.

Idealerweise hast du drei Tabellen:
- sprache(id, name)
- phrase(id, code)
- übersetzung(id, fk_phrase, fk_sprache, wert)

Damit notierst du Sprachen, Phrasen (bsp. "$welcomeText" und deren Übersetzung in die jeweilige Sprache. Wie du Insert/Update/Delete-Queries ausführst erfährst du auf der zugehörigen man-page.


----------

